# Spiegelei



## ry95

Hallo...

  Kann man dies sagen, und zwar:-

  " Essen Sie gern Spiegeleier? "  Oder muss es  " Essen Sie gern Spiegelei? "  heißen?

  " Essen Sie gern gekochte Eier? "  Oder: " Essen Sie gern ein gekochtes Ei " ?

 Danke schön.


----------



## Kajjo

_ Essen Sie gerne Spiegeleier/gekochte Eier/Rühreier?
 Essen Sie gerne ein gekochtes Ei?
 Essen Sie gerne Rührei?
 Essen Sie gerne Spiegelei? _-- nicht falsch, aber gar nicht idiomatisch


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> _ Essen Sie gerne Rührei?
> Essen Sie gerne Spiegelei? _-- nicht falsch, aber gar nicht idiomatisch



Ich sehe den Unterschied nicht.


----------



## perpend

Mit "Essen" am Amfang des Satzes, denke ich, dass es allgemein ist. Dann ist "-eier" besser, nach meiner Meinung.

Wenn man in der Küche ist, ist es spezifisch.

In dem Fall würde ich eher "-ei" verwenden, und umformulieren: Hätten Sie gerne ein Spiegelei?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, "Essen Sie gern Spiegelei/Rührei/Ei?" betreffen die Speise/das Gericht, unabhängig davon, wieviel.
Es ist analog zu "Essen Sie gern Brot/Fisch" etc.
Es betrifft das allgemeine Gericht.
Anderes Beispiel: Heute gibt es Spinat mit Rührei/Spiegelei.
_Ich empfinde es als idiomatisch und verwende es auch.

Für das Gericht verwenden Rezepte oft die Einzahl: Spiegelei spinat Rezepte | Chefkoch.de_


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich sehe den Unterschied nicht.


Drei _Rühreier _sind immer noch _Rührei _(als nicht-zählbar aufgefasst).
Drei _Spiegeleier_ sind nicht _Spiegelei_.


----------



## perpend

Drei Rühreier sagt man doch gar nicht, oder?

Drei Spiegeleier gäbe es zum Beispiel auf dem Teller beim IHOP*, je nachdem was man bestellt hat.

*International House Of Pancakes.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, "Essen Sie gern Spiegelei/Rührei/Ei?" betreffen die Speise/das Gericht, unabhängig davon, wieviel.
> Es ist analog zu "Essen Sie gern Brot/Fisch" etc.
> Es betrifft das allgemeine Gericht.
> Anderes Beispiel: Heute gibt es Spinat mit Rührei/Spiegelei.
> _Ich empfinde es als idiomatisch und verwende es auch._



Exakt so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Drei _Rühreier _sind immer noch _Rührei _(als nicht-zählbar aufgefasst).
> Drei _Spiegeleier_ sind nicht _Spiegelei_.


 Warum kann man _Rührei_, aber nicht _Spiegelei _als nicht-zählbar auffassen? Hutschi sagt doch (#5) ''Essen Sie gern Spiegelei?''. Betrachtest Du diese Frage als nicht korrekt?


----------



## Hutschi

Möglich wäre, dass es regional unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gibt.

Aber in Rezepten wird sehr oft die Einzahl verwendet.

Weitere Beispiele:
Kochbuch - Spiegelei traditionell mit Salz und PfefferKochbuch - Spiegelei traditionell mit Salz und Pfeffer



> Spiegelei traditionell mit Salz und Pfeffer



und Spiegelei Rezept
"Spiegelei".

Wenn ich nach dem Gericht frage, müsste es korrekt sein.

Im Plural unterstelle ich, dass mehr als eines normal ist.
"Essen Sie gern Spiegeleier" bedeutet: Essen Sie gern Eier, die als Spiegelei zubereitet sind?
"Essen Sie gern Spiegelei" bedeutet: "Essen Sie gern das Gericht "Spiegelei"?

Pragmatisch ist es aber dasselbe.

Wenn es um die Zahl geht, gebe ich sie an:

_Ich möchte bitte gern drei Spiegeleier._ (Eine Portion mit drei Spiegeleiern.)

oder

_Ich möchte bitte dreimal Spiegelei, davon eine Kinderportion._ (Drei Portionen, davon zweimal mit zwei oder drei Eiern, einmal mit einem Ei.)
_
_


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Warum kann man _Rührei_, aber nicht _Spiegelei _als nicht-zählbar auffassen? Hutschi sagt doch (#5) ''Essen Sie gern Spiegelei?''. Betrachtest Du diese Frage als nicht korrekt?


Spiegelei als nicht-zählbar passt für mein Sprachgefühl nicht.

Die Frage empfinde ich, wie bereits in #2 erwähnt, nicht als grundsätzlich falsch, aber doch als sehr wenig idiomatisch.  



berndf said:


> Drei _Rühreier _sind immer noch _Rührei _(als nicht-zählbar aufgefasst). Drei _Spiegeleier_ sind nicht _Spiegelei_.


Genau so ist es.


----------



## Hutschi

Drei _Spiegeleier_ sind nicht _Spiegelei_.

Ich stimme hier zu, wenn man "ist" als Definition auffasst:

"Spiegelei" ist das Gericht. "Drei Spiegeleier" sind drei Eier, die als Spiegelei zubereitet sind.


----------



## perpend

Seit wann is "Spiegelei" ein Gericht?

Für mich geht es um die Vorbereitung.

Eben wie oben: Hätte Sie gerne ein Spiegelei?

In the USA, there are "shades".
sunny side up
over easy / medium / hard


----------



## Kajjo

Nein, also in meinem Sprachgebrauch kann man natürlich "ein Spiegelei" sagen, nicht aber unzählbar "Spiegelei".

_Ich habe jetzt aber Appetit auf ein Spiegelei!
Machst du mir noch ein Spiegelei / zwei Spiegeleier?_

Aber doch wohl nicht:

_Ich habe Appetit auf Spiegelei._

In Rezepten und Überschriften mag da ein gewisser Spielraum sein, denn dort werden Grammatik-Regeln ja ohnehin nicht ganz so streng beachtet.

_Spiegelei mit Spinat _[obwohl ich da auch nur an ein Ei denke]
_Leberkäse mit Spiegeleiern
_


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Seit wann is "Spiegelei" ein Gericht?
> Für mich geht es um die Vorbereitung.


Aber das Ergebnis der Zubereitung ist doch ein Gericht, welches 'Spiegelei' heißt.  Ich kann Deine Bemerkung nicht ganz verstehen, perpend.


----------



## Kajjo

Na ja, "ein Spiegelei/zwei Spiegeleier" sind ein Gericht. "Spiegelei" als unzählbares Wort ist eigentlich nicht bekannt. Hutschi hat sehr oft dialektal beeinflusstes Sprachgefühl.

@BM: Perpend hat nicht ganz unrecht, dann kochen, rühren, braten sind eher Zubereitungsarten als vollständige Gerichte. Auch wenn viele natürlich gerne mal einfach so ein Spiegelei ohne weitere Beilagen essen.


----------



## Hutschi

Seit wann Spiegelei ein Gericht ist, weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls schon lange.
In alten Kochbüchern (vor 1920) findet man meist die Mehrzahl als Name des Gerichtes. In neueren (ohne genaue Angabe der Zahlen) findet man meist die Einzahl, aber auch die Mehrzahl.
(Recherche bei Google Books, überblicksmäßig mit Stichproben.)

_Hätte Sie gerne ein Spiegelei? _- Völlig korrekt und klar.

Aber:

_Vertragen Sie Spiegelei?_ Hier kommt es auf das Gericht an, nicht auf die Anzahl.

Möglich ist in allen Fällen auch der Plural, wenn nicht genau eines gemeint ist, auch, wenn "ein Spiegelei" dabei ist, wie in_ Vertragen Sie Spiegelei/Spiegeleier?_


----------



## Kajjo

Wer in aller Welt würde jemals fragen "Vertragen Sie Spiegelei?". Sorry, das ist doch nicht aus der Praxis gegriffen. Man würde wohl simpel fragen:

_Vertragen Sie Eier?
_
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ausgerechnet Eier ja nun sehr gut verträglich sind und es ohnehin keine typische Frage ist. 

Wie auch immer, du bist anderer Meinung und das darf ja mal passieren. Mein Sprachgefühl ist eindeutig gegen die Unzählbarkeit. Wohlgemerkt, Rezeptüberschriften sind oftmals eigenen Regeln unterworfen.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist es im Duden gemeint?

Duden | Spiegelei | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft



> Ei, das in eine Pfanne geschlagen und darin gebraten wird, wobei der Dotter ganz bleibt.



Ist hier "ein Ei" oder allgemein "Ei" gemeint?

(Nach meinem Sprachgefühl allgemein "Ei", unabhängig von der Anzahl, sonst stände dort "ein Ei".
Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Wenn man Kajjo folgt, heißt es "ein Ei".)

PS: Viele Gerichte haben Beilagen. Diese werden nicht immer explizit erwähnt.


----------



## Frank78

Ich seh es ähnlich wie Hutschi, der Name des Gerichts kann durchaus in der Einzahl benutzt werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Ich seh es ähnlich wie Hutschi, der Name des Gerichts kann durchaus in der Einzahl benutzt werden.


In Rezepten oder als Schlagwort schon, in ganzen Sätzen eher weniger.


----------



## Kajjo

Spiegelei als unzählbares Wort:

_Ich hätte gerne Spiegelei.
Sie mag Spiegelei leider nicht.
Morgen gibt es Spiegelei._

Ganz ehrlich, das ist doch wohl nicht idiomatisch, oder? Viel eher würde man sagen:

_Ich hätte gerne ein Spiegelei / zwei Spiegeleier.
Sie mag leider keine Spiegeleier. Spiegeleier mag sie nicht.
Morgen gibt es Spiegeleier._


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Warum kann man _Rührei_, aber nicht _Spiegelei _als nicht-zählbar auffassen? Hutschi sagt doch (#5) ''Essen Sie gern Spiegelei?''. Betrachtest Du diese Frage als nicht korrekt?


Es gibt drei zu unterscheidende Interpretationen:

Abstrakt
Konkret, zählbar
Konkret, nicht zählbar.
Bedeutung 3. kommt i.d.R. nicht in Frage, wenn Nahrungsmittel als mehrfaches der natürlichen Einheit gegessen werden. Demnach werden _Erdbeeren, Eier, Nüsse_, etc. als Konkretum nur zählbar benutzt. _Lammkeule, Rinderleber, Ananas_, etc. sind zwar von ihrer Natur her zählbar, werden aber nicht als ganzes gegessen, sondern in Portionen aufgeteilt, die keine natürliche Größe habe und werden darum als nicht-zählbar aufgefasst. _Rührei_ verliert, im Gegensatz zu _Spiegeleiern_, durch die Art seiner Zubereitung die Identifizierbarkeit als einzelne Einheiten und als fertig zubereitetes Gericht die Eigenschaft der Zählbarkeit.

Die Interpretation in Bedeutung 1. ist in _Essen Sie gerne Spiegelei_ durchaus möglich, das stellt Kajjo auch nicht in Abrede, ist aber bei identifizierbaren Einheiten eher unüblich. Anders ist es z.B. in _Ich esse gerne Spinat mit Spiegelei_. Hier geht es um ein Gericht, dass aus verschiedenen Bestandteilen zubereitet ist und die ist die Interpretation als Konkretum weniger Naheliegend als die als Abstraktum. Darum bleibt _Spiegelei_ hier i.d.R. eher im Singular.

Es gibt also einfach bei _Spiegelei _weniger und weniger naheliegende mögliche Interpretationen, die zu Singular führen können, als bei _Rührei _und darum ist der Singular bei _Essen Sie gerne Spiegelei(er)_ weniger wahrscheinlich als bei _Essen Sie gerne Rührei(er)._


----------



## bearded

Danke, berndf, für die ausführliche Erklärung.


----------

